# '08 Colnago/Veltec Catalog



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

Competitive Cyclist has the '08 Colnago Catalog for the bikes/frames that Veltec will be carrying at the address below. It is a 5.8 mb file, so will take awhile to download.

To say that they've 'streamlined' the number of offerings for the US might be a bit of an understatement... 

The following address won't open a webpage, but begins the download:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/pdf/Colnago08Complete_loRes.pdf


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

No Cristallo? Dream HX? Strada SC?

Hmmmmm.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You have got to be kidding that they don't offer the Cristallo, Dream HX, or Strada SC in the US. Essentially, that would limit us to the super high end frames, the steel Master, or the Taiwanese bikes. Lucky for me, I order my Colnago frames from overseas. I'm debating a Dream HX in WXIN from Maestro, but who knows.

I'm going to have to look at this catalog just to see what the deal is.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Man, I hope the ST02 color scheme shown on the C50 does not actually look like that. It looks great on the Colnago website but in this catalog the green looks like day-glo and the red looks like pink.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The red on my NS03 Cristallo changes depending on the angle of the light. It goes from an orange to red, and might even have some pink in it. At first, I didn't like it, but it grew on me after a week or so. Now, I really like how the paint changes color in the light.

With that said, I will agree that the ST02 looks terrible in the catalog. I showed it to my wife, and she wrinkled her nose when she saw it. Good thing I am planning on getting my C50 in ST01. Already got permission from the wife to buy it at the end of the 2008 racing season. Now, I am trying to get the Dream HX in WX01. That should pretty much do it for me. Oh yeah, and a set of Zipp 808's.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys are right. There is no alloy offering ... I was contemplating of getting a Colnago cross bike to ride around my country home. Well that is why I love the internet - global shopping. C50 cross is nice and it had won pretty every cross WC there is but can't really convince my wife another $$$ bike :cryin: .


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think I could justify a C50 for cyclocross or time trialing. Just way too much money for the possiblity of breaking it (e.g., cyclocross) and the limited use (e.g., time trialing). If I can get the Dream HX for next racing season and the C50 at the end of next year, I think I will be done with bike purchases for quite a while. I just cannot justify the purchase of an Extreme Power or Extreme C.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

my eye is on the 60th anniversary bike


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

In the catalog they claim that the c50 was the first Carbon bike ridden in Paris Roubaix

But Franco Ballerini won 1998 on a c40 - was that not carbon?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2002/sponsors/colnago/?id=Balleros_mud


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe they meant ALL carbon bike (including fork) I think the C40 victories were with steel forks.
CP


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello,

As far as I remember, the first time Colnago equipped teams used a complete carbon fiber (monocoque Star Carbon) fork was the 2003 edition, and it is also the first carbon fork to go from Compiegne to Roubaix and arrive in one piece. This is was George Hincapie and the Trek boys need on their bikes.

By the way, is Colnago C40 the first carbon fiber frame to be at the start line in the Hell of the North?

Best regards.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Colnago has always been referring the C40 and C50 are of the same family and being the first carbon fiber bicycle to *win* the Hell of the North. It is fair to say that he regards the C40 and C50 are of the same construction - carbon lugs and tubes ... thus the claim in the catalogue. A bit of marketing twist really.

Whether the C40 was the 1st CF bicycle to *ride* in P-R, not sure. Did the catalogue say ridden or won the P-R?

Btw, there is no way I would send the money on a C50 cross with all the rocks and sands flying around.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

Colnago is also streamling their dealersfor 08 as well. Not to many local LBS' will be able to afford to stock them. If you're going to have to mail order it you may as well go to Meastro to get it. I don't think it will be a good move for them.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Squadra Rosa said:


> Colnago is also streamling their dealersfor 08 as well. Not to many local LBS' will be able to afford to stock them. If you're going to have to mail order it you may as well go to Meastro to get it. I don't think it will be a good move for them.


This is the truth. I live in a rural area. There was one shop in the next town that was selling Colnago when Trilatir was the dist. I asked them to get me a price on an Extreme C, and Veltec would not give them the time of day. I had my local shop who's owner is a friend of mine call to see what he could do. They have an account with Veltec for parts already. When he asked what it would take to get a Colnago frame they told him, "maybe 3 frames and 3 complete bikes, we'll send a rep if you want to talk about it". This is an area that can barely sell Ultegra Specialized's on a regular basis, so that's not going to happen. I gave my money to Maestro, and I'm damn glad. He's one of the few online retailers that actually knows anything at all about racing bikes anymore.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It wasn't easy for me to find a Colnago or Bianchi retailer in my area, and I live in the Washington, DC suburbs. So, I bought all my Colnagos and Bianchi on faith alone. One Colnago from Bellatisport in Switzerland and two Colnago frames and a Bianchi frame off of ebay. Finally found a Colnago retailer when I went to a shop to have a headset installed in my Cristallo, and their selection/display was rather pathetic. However, they did inform me that they could have gotten me the Cristallo for $1,000 MORE than what I paid to Bellatisport. I told them that I would continue to deal with the overseas dealers and they gave me a song and dance about the warranty issue. For $1,000, I'll risk it.

Seems to me that Colnago has some serious issues in the US. They might be better off selling frames and bikes to US customers directly from Italy and skipping the entire US distribution chain. Most people buying a Colnago will either know what they need and be able to build the bike themselves, or they will take it to their LBS to be built.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn! 
$1K is a lot of money!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep!!!! Isn't it crazy that I could get a Colnago Cristallo frame from Switzerland for $1,000 less than anywhere I could get it in the USA. Now, the difference on that frame is about $500 and the difference on a C50 is about $700. Still a pretty significant difference if you ask me. I wonder where all that markup is going? With such a markup in the US, either the wholesaler or the retailers don't have to worry about volume. Since most of the retailers are all about the same price point, I would guess it is the work of the wholesaler, but that is merely my guess.


----------

